# Hickory Longbow any good??



## SirRobin77 (Jul 10, 2008)

lil help


----------



## freeman72 (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm thinking you'll get what you pay for. How can $75 even cover the labor involved ??????


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Hickory can make a good bow, but after looking at the picture on that site, I'd avoid it. I'm not bowyer by any stretch--I've only made one selfbow, and that was with a lot of "adult supervision"--and even my ametuer eyes can see the tiller is awful. Top limb in the picture is practically hinged.

Chad


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Hmm...I've seen those bows advertised on eBay. Let me relate an experience I had with buying one of those low-priced bows. A few years ago, I bought one of those low priced (as in $35.00) listed on eBay, thinking I would experiment a little with longbows to test my mettle and give me a little variation from the recurve. The auction stated that the bow was a "fully tillered, functional longbow" or some other convoluted fecal matter like that. So I ordered it. Well...when the "bow" got to my home...what I was basically sold was a thin piece of plywood with a cheap linen string and electrical tape wrapped around the middle to serve as a "handle".

I'm not going to give the sellers name (it's not the same as the one you have listed) as he is still in business and it's not my style to take anything out of another man's pocket, but, in my humble opinion, if you're looking for something like a showpiece, as in something that can be used as a prop for medieval re-enactment like an SCA event or the like, then go ahead and get it. If you're looking for something more durable that you can actually shoot, then it may behoove you to drop down a few extra dollars in the name of long-term satisfaction and perhaps look at a reasonably priced, laminated longbow from a reputable maker.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

A young friend of mine bought a Hickory self bow to teach himself how to shoot.
This was just before I met his father and then invited him "the young guy" to come along to my club.
Well,when I saw how his bow performed I was shocked,"an he saw how a decent longbow should perform,he went home pretty disapointed.
He did stick with it,but after a while I couldn't take it anymore and sold him a very nice longbow for less than I payed for it.
It might be a good way to get somebody to take pity on you,but it sure won't do much else.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Jack NZ said:


> It might be a good way to get somebody to take pity on you,but it sure won't do much else.


*LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Oh man Jack, that was _CLASSIC!_


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

If you want a hickory longbow that will shoot right out of the box, is all tillered to your weight, and only needs final sanding, maybe pieces added to the grip, then look at Justin's hickory longbows at Bowstick. I have finished up about 10 of them for grandkids, friends, and myself, all are good shooters.
Have a look. 
http://www.bowstick.com/storefront/

Home of the $69 hickory LB. No, I do not have any $$ interest, just a very satisfied customer for a few years. Bill G.


----------



## Brownwood (Jul 9, 2008)

I can second Justin at Bowstick.com. I purchased a you finish Hickory longbow from him several years ago and it shot great. I sold that bow for $125 after I tricked it out a little. Since then I have bought Justins R/D bamboo backed longbow and it is awesome. I also built up one of his u-finish horsebows and it is the bow I depend on in a treestand. 



Hawksnest88 said:


> If you want a hickory longbow that will shoot right out of the box, is all tillered to your weight, and only needs final sanding, maybe pieces added to the grip, then look at Justin's hickory longbows at Bowstick. I have finished up about 10 of them for grandkids, friends, and myself, all are good shooters.
> Have a look.
> http://www.bowstick.com/storefront/
> 
> Home of the $69 hickory LB. No, I do not have any $$ interest, just a very satisfied customer for a few years. Bill G.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

I see they offer an 80# @ 28" hickory u finish... Bill, since you seem to be the resident expert on Justin's bows..... reckon that bow may be safe to draw to 30"? or might it need to be reworked just a little to reach that? I've been looking for a heavy selfbow for quite a while.. this just may be the ticket... sure hate to bust another one...


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

voodoofire1 said:


> I see they offer an 80# @ 28" hickory u finish... Bill, since you seem to be the resident expert on Justin's bows..... reckon that bow may be safe to draw to 30"? or might it need to be reworked just a little to reach that? I've been looking for a heavy selfbow for quite a while.. this just may be the ticket... sure hate to bust another one...


Not an expert, but I do build Laminated bows, selfbows, both osage & hickory from scratch, and I own shoot all kinds, Dryads, Martins, Chek Mate, Liberty english, etc.. I would either email or call Justin and let him know you need it tillered out to 30-31", and he will then know what to do. I would not just order one at 80# @ 28", and hope it can be drawn to 30". Bill

PS I would have to use a come a long hooked on my tractor to draw 80#. WHEW !


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Bill, I was kinda hoping for the extra few pounds that the extra 2" would bring, but I will call Justin and see what he has to say, I don't really have the time or the knowledge to build one from scratch and still build my Elk bows,I'm backed up as it is, but finishing one out shouldn't be a problem, Thanks for the info, sure appreciate your help....Steve


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

Glad to be of help Steve, let us know how you make out with Justin, he's a good guy. Bill


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hickory makes a great bow- one that can shoot up there with some fiberglass bows... if desinged properly and/or heat treated. I make 90% of my bows from hickory. Unless shooting extra heavy weights, over 70#, I wouldn't have it a full 72" long (hickory is a heavy wood, and when the limbs of a bow are heavy- as in longer than necessary- they will become sluggish and have handshock). Seems like it would be a bit of a dog. Hickory seems best as shorter bows (up to 68" for weights up to 65#), and should only be made longer for strong bows. 

Of course, selfbows get alot of bad press because people buy them from others who don't know what they're doing, or accept they "all wooden bows are inferior" from the get go while building it. They will cost less, because the material costs less (no glue, fiberglass, exotic woods, or what not), so the "you get what you pay for" probabaly doesn't fit here. I wouldn't buy from someone unless they garuntee it, you've got several good reviews, or you get to test it yourself. Safest bet. Natural materials don't lend themselves to cookie-cutter bows like fiberglass backings do.


----------



## mwaym (Dec 21, 2005)

Make sure you use a good finish. Hickory will absorb moisture and take a set if not !!! I prefer osage, but it's alot of work !!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

"Hickory makes a great bow- one that can shoot up there with some fiberglass bows... if desinged properly and/or heat treated."
Kegan.. I've been trying to find one of those that compare to my "cookie cutter", even at 20#'s heavier....still searching... 

Of course, selfbows get alot of bad press because people buy them from others who don't know what they're doing, or accept they "all wooden bows are inferior" from the get go while building it. They will cost less, because the material costs less (no glue, fiberglass, exotic woods, or what not), so the "you get what you pay for" probabaly doesn't fit here. I wouldn't buy from someone unless they garuntee it, you've got several good reviews, or you get to test it yourself. Safest bet. Natural materials don't lend themselves to cookie-cutter bows like fiberglass backings do.[/QUOTE]

I've heard the "bad press", but don't buy into it myself, and I have bought a few that turned out to be less than stellar...... A heavy selfbow.. 80+ and with a 30" draw capability, seems scarce as hens teeth, I've never seen one, let alone shot one......I will find one... or I will build it myself after tiring of this search, just right now, I don't have the time to learn and then put that knowledge to use while I'm building my "cookie cutter" bows, oh and by the way, all glass lam bows aren't "cookie cutter", granted some, if not most are, but there are a few, that are intricate, one-off pieces that take an inordinate amount of time, expertise, sweat and thought to produce... I invite you to come here and watch me, then we'll build you one of my Elk bows Kegan, and afterward we'll see what "cookie cutter" it fits into.....

Oh and I e-mailed Justin that day.. explained my needs, and I have recieved no response..... my search continues......


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

voodoofire1;7259026
Oh and I e-mailed Justin that day.. explained my needs said:


> You will, my guess is he's on the road at trad events, they make most of the big shows, try calling? . If you are going to Denton, he will be there with hundreds of blanks and bows. Try Rudderbows, that's his dad, both do good work. Bill


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Voodoo- You're bows are far from cookie-cutters, and never impleied them. I was refering to the mass- produced market bows, like Bear and Martin bows. Also, it;'s hard to find such a bow because it requires more skill to be able to make them without them breaking, and almost no one shoots those weights anyhow. However, I have made several such bows (though with my shorter draw length) and they were just fine. If you are really interested in a good storng selfbow, Marc St. Louis of Ontario Canada can probabaly make you want you want- he's made beautiful bows- replicas of Old English Warbows, pulling over 150# at 32". He has also made reflexed static recurve selfbows that at 53# will shoot a 500 or so grain arrow at 190 fps. Like I said, it's hard to find people with the skills to build such bows anmore, mainly because everyone keeps making fiberglass bows because they don't think that selfbows can cut it.


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

Hawksnest88 said:


> If you want a hickory longbow that will shoot right out of the box, is all tillered to your weight, and only needs final sanding, maybe pieces added to the grip, then look at Justin's hickory longbows at Bowstick. I have finished up about 10 of them for grandkids, friends, and myself, all are good shooters.
> Have a look.
> http://www.bowstick.com/storefront/
> 
> Home of the $69 hickory LB. No, I do not have any $$ interest, just a very satisfied customer for a few years. Bill G.


I also have one of these bows.Think I have had it for about six years now.
I just sprayed some sealer on mine and shot the crap out of it.


----------



## wolf-archery (Aug 7, 2008)

*tilling*



LBR said:


> Hickory can make a good bow, but after looking at the picture on that site, I'd avoid it. I'm not bowyer by any stretch--I've only made one selfbow, and that was with a lot of "adult supervision"--and even my ametuer eyes can see the tiller is awful. Top limb in the picture is practically hinged.
> 
> Chad


i think you know my tiller is perfect, thats right amatuer eyes, you also need to learn to spell
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=435918&stc=1&d=1218073886
osagewalnut.jpg


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Not tillered right.


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

After going to the site, and looking aty the picture in question, it does look a little strange but with the 30 day warranty and the cost..theres really nothing to loose...

As a shop owner, The response from the shop (see above) would turn me off completely. I think an explanation of why the tiller looks strange would have been a better way to go ! But thats just me ! Ive only been in the buisness of customer satisfaction for 15 years !...and yes I too have a hickory model long bow for sale ...send me a Message and we can talk ! ..I dont care how you spell !


----------



## bilder (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone ever deal with rudderbows.com? They seem to have a nice selection of you finish bow kits.

Thinking the you finish bows are the way to go for me. I am an apartment dweller and don't really have the room for a complete build.


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

bilder said:


> Anyone ever deal with rudderbows.com? They seem to have a nice selection of you finish bow kits.
> 
> Thinking the you finish bows are the way to go for me. I am an apartment dweller and don't really have the room for a complete build.


Yes, I have many times, they build & supply pretty much the same quality stuff as Bowstick, and Jim is really nice to deal with. 
Mr. Wolf-Archery, Chad (aka LBR) is one of the best selfbow shooters on the east coast, and places high in big & small shoots, both primitive & lam LB class, and is liked by all that know him. He is also one of the premier string makers and bow dealers in the business. I don't think putting him down on this sight is in your best business interest. JMHO Bill G.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

wolf-archery said:


> i think you know my tiller is perfect, thats right amatuer eyes, you also need to learn to spell
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=435918&stc=1&d=1218073886
> osagewalnut.jpg


You know wolf-archery, it's funny how you jumped on LBR for his misspelling, but look at your own. The correct spelling is *A-M-A-T-E-U-R*. If you doubt me, look it up in the dictionary. Now regarding the more important issue at hand, I unfortunately have to admit that I agree with the assertions made by both Wolf among dogs and Hawksnest88: the tone and content of your statement isn't exactly conducive to leaving a good impression on anyone who might be considering buying one of your bows, well-tillered or not. Learn to respond to what may be construed as criticism of your product in a tactful and diplomatic manner---it may make your wallet fatter:wink:


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

wow. very first post here and ya already ticked people off


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hickory Longbow any good*

As an infrequent user and frequent reader of this site I would hope that we all accept our various challenges and missteps and if one is to make a criticism of any idea, product, comment, suggestion, observation etc. accept the fact that it was mostly offered as constructive and informative.
With regards to LBR I have dealt with him and have found him to be helpful, knowledgable and one who give advice in an honset and hopefully educational manner. Putting one another down for what ever reason demeans us all. Critisim is great and educational and if one does so please offer your suggestion as to why and then a possible solution or remedy.
Dang, I had to use the dictionary to get all this said rite.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

wolf-archery said:


> i think you know my tiller is perfect, thats right amatuer eyes, you also need to learn to spell
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=435918&stc=1&d=1218073886
> osagewalnut.jpg


Your tiller may be fine- for that bow- but the design is wrong. That bow seems short and narrow, and it doesn't show any signs of tmepring on the belly to help it with that. The bow seems underbuilt. It's pretty, but form follows function.


----------



## wolf-archery (Aug 7, 2008)

wolf-archery said:


> i think you know my tiller is perfect, thats right amatuer eyes, you also need to learn to spell
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=435918&stc=1&d=1218073886
> osagewalnut.jpg


you should really look in to the bow that you judge before you judge it, and you want make some one so mad, as far as wood bows most are good and cheap way to begin starting in to archery and yes there is a few amateur bowyers out there and i am sure you can get a bad bow ever blue moon or so from a good bowyer, and glass bows are made from wood just like the wood bows, there just glass backed, i know i make them to, and you can fry a glass bow just like a wood bow, it depends on the the user, and wood that no bowyer can see in side of and see if it will last, when you pass judgement on some ones bow without using it is just wrong, as you can see most people who bought my bows are very well satisfied with there bow,and i am sure that if you look deep enough you would find 2 or 3 that wasnt, as well as i can say i have taken 5 whitetail with one of the wood hickory bows i made, 2 last season, i just want to set ever thing wright because people that post to these forums can ruin a good bowyer rep, and if you made bows and come across this you would be made about it to, i dont want to make ever body mad just want to set ever thing wright,, yes i even spelled amateur wrong and here if the definition for amateur an d i have been selling bows for may years. allso see professional
Most commonly an amateur is understood to be someone who does something without pay or formal training. Conversely, a professional is someone who has received training in a particular area and who also makes a living from it. The word comes from French, and can be translated as "lover of", reflecting the amateur's motivation to work as a result of a love or passion for a particular activity.

As with any construct, amateurism can be seen in both a negative and positive light. Since amateurs often do not have training, amateur work can sometimes be seen as sub-par. For example, amateur athletes in sports such as basketball or football are not regarded as having the same level of ability as professional athletes.

Alternatively, the lack of financial recompense can also be seen as a sign of commitment to an activity. For instance, until the 1970s most Olympic events required that the athletes be amateurs. Receiving payment to participate in an event disqualified an athlete from that event, as in the case of Jim Thorpe. This rule remains in place for boxing and football events.

Amateurs make valuable contributions in the fields of computer programming through the open source movement. Amateur dramatics is the performance of either plays or musical theater, often to high standards but lacking the budgets of the professional West End or Broadway performances. Astronomy and ornithology have also benefited from the activity of amateurs.

VERY NICE BOW THANK YOU SO MUCH........... New Striped Wolf long bow walnut hickory longbow
Beautiful Bow... great transaction and fast shipping..thanks New 72" Striped Wolf long bow cherry hickory longbow
AWESOME BOW.... GREAT CRAFTSMANSHIP! WILL BUY MORE!!!!! New custom Striped Wolf long bow longbow osage walnut
it was a good quality bow would buy again New custom Striped Wolf long bow longbow osage walnut
awesome bow,good comunication and fast delivery New 60"Striped Wolf long bow longbow osage walnut
Excellent seller. Keeps his word. Great bow @ a great price. Thank you. New Striped Wolf long bow longbow osage walnut riser
Nice bow, great seller, good communication, AAA+++ New custom Striped Wolf long bow longbow osage walnut
Beautiful bow, shoots great, would definitely buy from again New custom Striped Wolf long bow longbow osage walnut
Bought two bows.Both awesom.Very glad I did.Keep it up.I'll spread word around. New custom Striped Wolf long bow longbow osage walnut
Custom bow far exceeded expectations! Well worth the wait. Thanks for all.
super bow at a great price great craftsmanship A+++
great bow- will send hunting pics this fall with it
Great bow, very happy with it. fast shipping, thanku would buy again
great craftsmanship, love the bow, shoots awesome, would buy another from him
The bow is beautiful. Thank you.
Top Of The Line,Ultra Fast Shipping,AAAA++++
Bow is better than described. Fast Shipping. Excellent transaction.
Good Craftsmanship! Nice Item! Fast Shipping! A+
thanks for the bow. item as descibed
exactlly as advertised, good packaging, good communication/tracking A+++++++++++
Bow arrived as stated in add.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you for posting, you have convinced me not to buy any of your bows.


----------



## MTColl28734 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Just chiming in*

I'm only months into trad shooting and weeks into longbow shooting, so I'm the last guy any of you should listen to. I bought one of Wolf Archery's longbows a month ago. I even started a thread about Wolf Archery. I'm glad I found this one.

At first, I was really impressed (at this stage of my development, that's easy). After shooting a hundred or so arrows, though, I've noticed something troubling. As I'm drawing, the bow tilts forward a bit, like the grip is off-center. I guess that's the tiller issue some of you have brought up. I especially liked LBR's comment that it looked like the top limb is hinged. That's what it feels like. Am I even close to getting this?

I wanted to try a longbow and didn't want to spend a carload of money on my first one. There's enough good in this one to show me why so many folks really love them. It also showed me that I should buy bows from bowyers and not woodworkers who happen to make bows.

You guys have helped me a ton over the years and I appreciate it.


----------

